# 20k per month at 20 in end 2021



## Hollywood (Apr 25, 2021)

At 20 y/o

Started own business at 19 or 18 and now running out of cash

End 2021 i will earn 20 k per month

which car should I buy ? I am thinking about a range rover

where should I move? I think about amsterdam or london




serious question, would there be countless golddiggers that simp me? Today its already a group of golddiggers that simp me, but I think it will be more and I dont like fake golddiggers.


----------



## Petsmart (Apr 25, 2021)

I heard range rovers are plagued with maintenance problems tho bro


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 25, 2021)

I wouldn't move to a city where your wealth just blends in with other people's wealth. wouldn't you want to be at a place where being wealthy makes you special?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 25, 2021)

Can you send me 10$ pls


----------



## metagross (Apr 25, 2021)

Please send 10k to a fellow looksmaxer, I will invest it.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 25, 2021)

Where did all the cash go?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 25, 2021)

if I had this money:
I would nw0maxx, uee fillermax, potentially beard transplantmax, youthmaxxing with lasers, fashionmaxxing
then would buy a car - would go with camaro or bmw/new renault
would also buy a house to host parties <for friends+ new friends met through online game>


----------



## Soalian (Apr 25, 2021)

Chico Chicowski said:


> if I had this money:
> I would nw0maxx, uee fillermax, potentially beard transplantmax, youthmaxxing with lasers, fashionmaxxing
> then would buy a car - would go with camaro or bmw/new renault
> would also buy a house to host parties <for friends+ new friends met through online game>


Why have a beard when you can stay clean-shaved?


----------



## Soalian (Apr 25, 2021)

OP, you are killing it, any advice on how to grow one's business?


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Apr 25, 2021)

how do u make money?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 25, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Why have a beard when you can stay clean-shaved?


multiple times been complemented for stubble
personally prefer clean-shaved
but do it only for women


----------



## Mouthbreath (Apr 25, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Can you send me 10$ pls


I'm releasing a crypto coin soon, if you setup the necessary stuff this week I can inform you at the very start. Then you just buy and sell after a day, easy 2-10x, potentially 100x


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

Soalian said:


> OP, you are killing it, any advice on how to grow one's business?
> 
> View attachment 1107214


Creative, hard work, able to think out stuff oneself, ability to organise well, plan, execute, able to deal with people decently in slot cases is needed.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> At 20 y/o
> 
> Started own business at 19 or 18 and now running out of cash
> 
> ...


I would either buy a car you really like.
Or go for something that is good value for money.
All in between to me, looks like cope. Nothing worse CAR wise, than waisting money and devaluation money on a car, one doesn't really feel for anyway.
I drive a Peugeot dima dozens btw.

Gold-diggers goals?
I think only 3 options exist with gold diggers.
1. Trying to get by on the free sex samples they hand out, and move on dump after that.
2. Avoid them. And reject them from the get go. Than itcalao doesn't make sense, to go show of wealth with car, and so on stuff.
3. Betabuxx for them.

What are you planning to do with them gold diggers??


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I would either buy a car you really like.
> Or go for something that is good value for money.
> All in between to me, looks like cope. Nothing worse CA raise, than waiting money and devaluation money on a car, one doesn't really feel for anyway.
> I drive a Peugeot dima dozens btw.
> ...


Yes, a brand new car is the worstest investment tbh.

im going for a range rover or porsche 911.


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

About the golddiggers, iam more in for ltr


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 27, 2021)

Buy Nissan GTR bro


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> At 20 y/o
> 
> Started own business at 19 or 18 and now running out of cash
> 
> ...


Don't move to London its shit.


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Don't move to London its shit.


Really why


----------



## Soalian (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Creative, hard work, able to think out stuff oneself, ability to organise well, plan, execute, able to deal with people decently in slot cases is needed.


You mean execute, like executing other people? That I can do I think


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> About the golddiggers, iam more in for ltr


To LTR a gold-digger.
That will likely cost alot of money, I assume.

U personally probably never could do it.
The idea of transaction of money, for her "love".
A good gold-digger has brutal tactics btw.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Really why


Depends on what you're looking for in a large, metropolitan city?


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> To LTR a gold-digger.
> That will likely cost alot of money, I assume.
> 
> U personally probably never could do it.
> ...



True, have experienced it before. Money is almost more important than everything else for them.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> To LTR a gold-digger.
> That will likely cost alot of money, I assume.
> 
> U personally probably never could do it.
> ...



What a waste of money, time, and energy.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

Soalian said:


> You mean execute, like executing other people? That I can do I think


LOL. Obviously mean, execution of a plan.
Felix Dennis book, moggs. Can audio book listen to it or get the actual book. Best book on business and getting rich that way, out there. I so far came across


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Depends on what you're looking for in a large, metropolitan city?


Excitement, fun, new stuff, possibilities


----------



## Soalian (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Excitement, fun, new stuff, possibilities


Go wherever Lockdown is not a thing right now then lol


----------



## Soalian (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL. Obviously mean, execution of a plan.
> Felix Dennis book, moggs. Can audio book listen to it or get the actual book. Best book on business and getting rich that way, out there. I so far came across


Ah, ok. But I can still earn money by being hired as a hitman though, right?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Really why


Ridiculously expensive despite it being a shit hole. The people in London are animals and the crime rate is through the roof. Where are you living atm?


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Ridiculously expensive despite it being a shit hole. The people in London are animals and the crime rate is through the roof. Where are you living atm?


Crap place in the netherlands


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 27, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Crap place in the netherlands


Where do you think the best place is to live?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Ridiculously expensive despite it being a shit hole. The people in London are animals and the crime rate is through the roof. Where are you living atm?





juliencentral said:


> Crap place in the netherlands


I guess it's here. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I guess it's here. LOL















Average area in England ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

N1666 said:


> View attachment 1110731
> 
> View attachment 1110740
> 
> ...


damn, if that is average in UK.
Most of Netherlands that I know off, looks quit good.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> damn, if that is average in UK.
> Most of Netherlands that I know off, looks quit good.


Nah I was joking. Some of the areas are nice, but the people are just shit.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 27, 2021)

_If I were you I would have bought a BMW i8 for this amount of money instead and pimp it hard. Looks amazing imo and I love the way butterfly doors look.







_


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 27, 2021)

Bitch said:


> _If I were you I would have bought a BMW i8 for this amount of money instead and pimp it hard. Looks amazing imo and I love the way butterfly doors look.
> 
> View attachment 1110808
> View attachment 1110810
> _


Mirin


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 27, 2021)

whats the secret to make 20k monthly ? Just like that
Also what type of business


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 29, 2021)

Can I get your assessment on trading goods on Netherlands?

1
I thought trading stuff was dead, high competition and low profits? Because of few big mass selling players and dropshippers over supply: like Ali Baba, Amazon, bol, action, Coolblue.

All people I know trading new stuff, earn bad with it.

2.
How can the middle man in trading still earn?
* Niche?
* High volume?


----------



## Pumanator (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't buy expensive cars or other expensive shit, unless it's a house that grows in value. Those are all a liability. Use the money to grow your busniss. Buy other busnisses. Buy homes to rent out. Buy stocks. Diversity your portfolio. You are already rich, and you know it. No point in bragging with it by buying expensive random shit. The game is to gain asmuch money as possible and trying to keep it as long as possible in different generations in your family.


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 5, 2021)

What kind of buisness?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 5, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> Really why


Fam why would u move to london


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 5, 2021)

I make about the same amount backing and laying on the Betfair exchange


----------



## BasedUgandacel (May 5, 2021)

Order me a burger bro


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (May 5, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> Really why


weather is fucking cancer


----------



## Hollywood (May 9, 2021)

youngjahu said:


> how do u make money?





Htobrother said:


> whats the secret to make 20k monthly ? Just like that
> Also what type of business





Pietrosiek said:


> What kind of buisness?


Export


----------



## Hollywood (May 9, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Can I get your assessment on trading goods on Netherlands?
> 
> 1
> I thought trading stuff was dead, high competition and low profits? Because of few big mass selling players and dropshippers over supply: like Ali Baba, Amazon, bol, action, Coolblue.
> ...


I'm very rare in what I export


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (May 9, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> I'm very rare in what I export


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 9, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> Export


Any more details?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> I'm very rare in what I export


next level niche. Cool to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 9, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> I'm very rare in what I export


you export phishing sites and fraud


----------



## Jamesothy (May 9, 2021)

invincible1 said:


> At 20 y/o
> 
> Started own business at 19 or 18 and now running out of cash
> 
> ...


I would hide the fact that I'm wealthy. It's better to be rich and have people think you're poor.


----------

